# What's your Day Job?



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 10, 2007)

I'm looking around for work, and I need some ideas and hints.

I have to work full time as this country is expensive as hell to live in. However, at my size, I do not fit into uniforms nor is it practical to work somewhere other than an office since I can't stand on my feet for hours on end.

I just want to take a survey of sorts about what people do. Or more precisely, what is it other super fat people do for income? Even after I start modeling I need supplemental income. 

So let it rip. What is your title and what does it entail?

Thanx!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 10, 2007)

dress in some business acceptable clothes and be a receptionist, i think that is a great job for us fat women


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2007)

i'm a sub for the local city schools, and a few private schools.
I like the older grades(6th-12th), I can sit and read while they do their work, and if I play my cards right, I only leave the room only a few times.

I was also a pre-k teacher for a while, it pays better but running after kids keeps you on your feet, and 4 years old are very active.



I've been a receptionist, and it wasn't to bad when i worked alone, but working with _other_ receptionists (those little perky salad eating ones) was a real pain.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 10, 2007)

Unemployed student. :eekum:


----------



## lemmink (May 10, 2007)

I'm not a BBW, but I'm a writer/editor by profession. I spend alla my time sitting on my arse. 

I do a lot of writing on the side, and I'd also recommend--if you're a good writer & feeling creative--starting to write some women's erotica. That genre is one of the biggest in e-books and lots of publishers are out there who'll love a new kinky writer (and yes, some take specifically BBW erotica)...


----------



## Krissy12 (May 10, 2007)

I'm the contact lens coordinator for a large optical practice (we have 11 offices) here in Indy. Wrap yer brain around that one. 

Basically, that means that I order contacts from the manufacturers all day, then distribute them to the 11 locations. 

Half of my day, I'm at my computer and the other half, I'm bagging up boxes of contacts. I usually stand to bag them up, since it's after lunch and I need to try and stay awake.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 10, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I'm not a BBW, but I'm a writer/editor by profession. I spend alla my time sitting on my arse.
> 
> I do a lot of writing on the side, and I'd also recommend--if you're a good writer & feeling creative--starting to write some women's erotica. That genre is one of the biggest in e-books and lots of publishers are out there who'll love a new kinky writer (and yes, some take specifically BBW erotica)...



Ok. So you have my interest. I'm a very good writer. Very good. Mike has been trying to get me to write stories and publish my poetry etc. I can write a very juicy tale indeed.

I've never written a whole book before though. And once I did, how do I get editors and a publisher?

I've always dreamed of being a writer...but being a bbw an all, I don't fancy the starving artist lifestyle, lol.


----------



## lemmink (May 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok. So you have my interest. I'm a very good writer. Very good. Mike has been trying to get me to write stories and publish my poetry etc. I can write a very juicy tale indeed.
> 
> I've never written a whole book before though. And once I did, how do I get editors and a publisher?
> 
> I've always dreamed of being a writer...but being a bbw an all, I don't fancy the starving artist lifestyle, lol.



Huzzah  Finding a publisher and editor is easy online, especially in the erotic/romance side of things. You can really just google erotic+fiction+publishers and get some good results. Have a look around and see what other people are doing, or join some erotic writing groups online (seriously, BILLIONS of them are available...) 

This site is great - has LOTS of different markets. The second link has all the places that are looking for authors/books to sell. You can probably sell anything from shorts to novels (5000 words to 100,000+).
http://www.erotica-readers.com/
http://www.erotica-readers.com/ERA/G/Call_For_Submissions.htm

This is another good one - you can put in exactly what you want to sell and find a market for it. Unfortunately it's more geared toward spec fic but there are some adult publishers in there too.
http://www.duotrope.com

Check out the kind of things they want before starting writing, it's always good to know your market. Most sites also have samples available so you can gear your style to theirs.

Many ebook publishers don't pay an advance or only a small advance, but then you get a great deal of the royalties OH MY GOD I JUST SWALLOWED A SUNFLOWER SEED BARF GOD AHEM sorry, yes, you can get pretty decent percentage of royalties. Make sure though that you pick a market that women really like reading -- say, vampires or werewolves or bdsm or something like that.

I must say that I don't make enough to live on from my non-day-job writing. Basically if you're doing erotic fiction on the smaller scale, in the seedier web circles, it will take a while to get enough titles in print to make a regular wage from it. I've got a v. low output when it comes to writing, what with being a lazy ass and all. However there are plenty of erotic writers out there who can make decent cash out of it all. It all depends on how much work you want to put in.

Nnnnn, now aside from the erotic fiction writing... if you're interested in doing technical/webcontent & media/non fiction writing in a kind of full-time-job capacity, it's probably good to get out some articles and fiction first so that you have a track record you can show future employers. When I started out I used to give freebies to medium size press organisations and well known magazines, etc, until I had a decent list of published credits that I could show off. 

Hope this is helpful


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2007)

I'm a customer service rep. My company is a distributor for the dairy/ food industry, and I love the job. I lucked out, though. Since we deal with other businesses and not individuals, there are very few customers that are difficult to deal with.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

I'm a full time pre-medical student and yup, it counts as a job. Oh but for currency I do work in a lab, you know, playing with bacteria and stuff.


----------



## BeaBea (May 10, 2007)

I do this - www.beabea.co.uk - everything from designing wedding dresses to making tea for the rest of my team and sweeping the floor after everyones gone home.

I LOVE what I do, and I think I'm just about the luckiest person in the world 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruffie (May 10, 2007)

I am the Assistant to the Executive Director for the Organization taht I work for. I oversee the operation of the Youth centre for our city, the staff and work on the floor. Work on the floor involves activities such as; sports, cooking, dances, pool, fooseball and ping pong. Homework help, counselling, craft, cultural activities and whatever else the kids want to do. Field trips to various events, and to the beach, the park, historical sites, wall climbing,,etc
Office work is stats, reports, grant applications, time sheets, meetings, scheduling, budgets, spreadsheets and so on. I also run a photography buisness doing weddings and family photos primarily. I am one busy fat girl


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 10, 2007)

I'm a student. In 10 days I will be an unemployed graduate. O.O *Sigh.* lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 10, 2007)

I write and organize in the non-profit sector, to be vague. This involves about 8-9 hours a day of sitting in front of a computer or being on the phone. The only part of me that is moving is my gesticulating hand and my typing wrists. Which ache, thanks for asking.


----------



## supersoup (May 10, 2007)

i work retail...in the back room more specifically, the receiving department. technically i'm the 'computer room operator' and i do ALL of the computer work. some days i'm sitting all 8 hours, others i'm up and down. i'm quite the fatty, but it really doesn't bother me, and it keeps me a very fit fatty. i unload trucks, repair and set up computers and equipment, and handle every bit of paperwork my store has. you could look into big retail chains there, and ask about their store support departments...those are the lucky folks. when someone has equipment problems they can't fix, they call you up, and you walk them through how to fix it...the best part...you sit in a squishy chair with a headset and read them directions off the screen. i know in my chain, you don't need a degree for it, and they train you when you start.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

Doggie anchor.


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2007)

I'm a neurogeneticist, ie. glorified paperweight.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 10, 2007)

As ya probably know, I'm a nurse. But my second favorite job was working as a customer service rep for Starbucks. At the time they had a mail order business which included a sort of coffee subscription called "Encore" where we sent a regular shipment of beans and what have you. I LOVED that job. I love talking on the phone, I love people, and it was so fun to be able to take an irate customer (people are SERIOUS about their coffee!) and make them happy by the end of the call. Starbucks was a great company to work for, too, because they have fabulous benefits and they support their employees in making customers happy. 

If I ever get burned out for nursing I'll definitely go back to either phone customer service or Starbucks. I basically sat on my backside all day, drinking coffee and talking on the phone. Does it GET any better???


----------



## tinkerbell (May 10, 2007)

I work in a dental office - I'm a dental assistant, but also am one of the receptionists. I guess officially, I'm supposed to be the "appointment coordinator" but since our 2nd assistant quit last summer, I'm basically doing 2 jobs.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 10, 2007)

I have tough job and in need of a raise. However it is very rewarding as I am the CEO of my household. When I took this job I had no idea I would be on call 24/7 will little breaks. I get the kids ready and off to school ,I cook I clean I do all the shopping and prepare for the next day events. When the kids come home I do home work and take them to their activities come home make dinner and then they are off to bed. Some days I wonder what the hell i was thinking and then other days I say man I am the luckiest girl who has 2 sweet beautiful boys and a great wonderful husband who has a great job to make up for the difference in my pay. Over all I enjoy my position ...wouldn't give it up for anything plus I think its the only job I can have where I can say" Gimme a kiss and not be up on the red carpet for sexual harassment."..........Awwwww to be CEO.


----------



## Trisha (May 10, 2007)

I'm a pharmacy technician. I spent 8 to 9 hours a day on my feet on a lovely hard concrete floor, ruining my back and my knees which are already doomed just cos of my size. I get to deal with crabby elderly folks (and I do feel for them, the docs WAY over-prescribe and then they have to spend way too much money on drugs) and twitching Vicodin/OxyContin/Ritalin addicts (and I do NOT feel for them whatsoever) all day in person AND on the phone. Don't know which is worse. 

On top of that I have unpleasant co-workers, and I have the misfortune of not being related to anyone else there (major nepotism happening there) and of not being an ass-kisser. It's a small independent place so there's no corporate to go complain to. I've toughed it out for almost 4 years but I've just about hit my limit and am seeking other employment.

The moral: Don't be a pharmacy technician if you can help it.


----------



## Missy9579 (May 10, 2007)

I work full time, 45 hours as a nanny. I watch 2 babies, a brother and sister, and they are 11 months and 3 months. Only 8 months apart. My job is very physical. But for a fatty I move a lot, and fast.

I do no housework, but I do wash the baby laundry. I go up and down stairs at least 20 times a day, I walk the babies a mile a day, and usually a few times a week take one, if not both out...to a play ground, the mall, the library, or this week was the zoo, which was almost all uphill! I have a pedometer and I take 10,000 steps, or 4 miles a day. I am constantly on the floor playing, rolling around. 

I love my job, and am grateful for the opportunity to be able to move a lot, but also take a sit down break when needed!

I work for a great family, and get paid very well :-D


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 10, 2007)

I...work at a Pool place. Not the fun kind where you sit around all day an tan...I work in a retail/warehouse/water-testing outlet which requires more physical exercise than most workouts I've seen or tried. That combined with working M-F 10 hours a day, mostly in sunny weather, and sweating my ass off, means I'm either going to be tanned ripped man by the end of the summer...or a crispy skeleton...we shall see...


----------



## ataraxia (May 10, 2007)

I'm a UNIX Systems Administrator. I sit at a computer all day and type things. People call or email me when stuff breaks and I type more things to fix it. Occasionally (every month or so) I have to go downstairs and poke a server in person to fix it.

There are several very large people in my group, and also in the programmers' group - it's very fat-friendly. It also pays well and is always in demand. Computer geek jobs in general are great for larger people.


----------



## lalatx (May 10, 2007)

Im a Kitchen Designer for a large Home Improvement chain and I go to school and study Social Work and Psych.... love my job very very good money in it and I like what I am studying.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 10, 2007)

I'm an office manager, which sometimes feels like herding cats, but somehow we all manage to pull together. My staff is very good, especially after I got rid of a troublesome employee a couple years ago without technically firing him. My size is an advantage because it gives me an aura of authority, and I try to lead by motivation. I also try to maintain a fat-friendly atmosphere. All in all, it's a very satisfying job and it pays well too.


----------



## QtPatooti (May 10, 2007)

If I just say Administrative Assistant, that sounds boring!

But the reality is:

CBT (computer based training) help desk and Training Administrator. I setup personnel for safety training. Manage the training records database. Grade technical tests. Assist with editing and formatting tests for upload to the CBT software. 

In 2006 I moved from accounting to the training and operations support department. It was the greatest move I ever made. The company I work for is an industrial service company. Just prior to switching departments, I felt in a rut and that I couldnt do anything but accounting. What a pleasant surprise to know that I can do so much more. At my one year review in the new job, my boss said I had exceeded his expectations.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> I work in a dental office - I'm a dental assistant, but also am one of the receptionists. I guess officially, I'm supposed to be the "appointment coordinator" but since our 2nd assistant quit last summer, I'm basically doing 2 jobs.




OK..this is a bit too strange of a coincidence...LOL...that person I mentioned in the other thread...guess what she job she had when she moved back to MI. Basically the everything-but-the-dentist in a one doc dentist office. :blink:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 11, 2007)

I work as admin. officer in the morning and when i finish i go to college.

so working morning and studing evening


----------



## alienlanes (May 11, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I...work at a Pool place. Not the fun kind where you sit around all day an tan...I work in a retail/warehouse/water-testing outlet which requires more physical exercise than most workouts I've seen or tried. That combined with working M-F 10 hours a day, mostly in sunny weather, and sweating my ass off, means I'm either going to be tanned ripped man by the end of the summer...or a crispy skeleton...we shall see...



When I read that first sentence I initially thought that you worked in a pool hall. _That_ would be a fun job !

I work the evening-and-weekend shift at a chain bookstore, and now that my grad school applications are done I'll be temping during the day. In the fall I'll be going to grad school to become an archivist, which will hopefully let me put my dorky collector tendencies to a socially productive use .


----------



## love dubh (May 11, 2007)

I'm a full-time student, and I work 3 jobs: a cashier at Au Bon Pain, an assistant at the Study Abroad office, and a note taker for Disability Services. I was working 30hour weeks for a long while, there. Now, I'm out for the summer, and will resume the first two jobs during my summer term.

I also got that Internship! I'll be working on education/advocacy campaigns, and doing a lot of policy research. I'll also get to go to a conference in DC on policy, health, and women. Weeeee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2007)

It might be easy for you to find a telemarketing job- sitting all day, no uniform required would be my guess and those places are always looking for help - at least they are around here.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 11, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> OK..this is a bit too strange of a coincidence...LOL...that person I mentioned in the other thread...guess what she job she had when she moved back to MI. Basically the everything-but-the-dentist in a one doc dentist office. :blink:



LOL that is just too weird! But I swear, I've never lived in Ohio!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2007)

I work at Children's Specialized Hospital/School in the billing department. I don't have a fancy title yet but I work in a program called EIP (Early Intervention Program) and we provide services for children with disabilities and what not until age 3 from Birth. So, through an insurance company we help 'em pay for it all. I've got to make sure all the therapists and nurses get paid though or so I shall be skewered. 

At first it was very sad working around children who have such severe disabilities .. my office is right in the middle so there are classrooms all over, but let me tell you the children are very cheerful and not for one second would you believe they aren't capable of doing anything everyone else can. 

Highlight of my existence = teaching one of the students how to peddle a bike. It took 3 months, but we were going full speed down the parking lot in no time.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 11, 2007)

I'm a writer and editor by profession. In a month, I start a new job working for the US government doing some office management work...so I'll continue to sit on my nice, fluffy arse.


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2007)

If you're a band geek, or you play a musical instrument, I'm the guy you take that instrument to if it's broken, or not working correctly. I repair stuff.

I would never recommend the profession to anyone, to be honest.


----------



## Converted FA (May 11, 2007)

I am a project manager , not like the ones on "The Apprentice" , but for a computer company. Basically I attend meetings and join conference calls all freakin day and sometimes at night. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, I work from home alot and am glued to my laptop, it's my job!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2007)

I'm senior marketing advisor and assistant vice president in the marketing & promotion department of a large insurance agency. I've been there 17 years and I really love my job!


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> LOL that is just too weird! But I swear, I've never lived in Ohio!!



OK...I'll take your word for it...for now


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm a full time pre-medical student and yup, it counts as a job. Oh but for currency I do work in a lab, you know, playing with bacteria and stuff.



I've thought of that, being a lab worker. What do you need to get into that racket?

I work full time as a Switchboard operator at a law firm, a job I got 16 years ago starting as a temp. Part time I'm a choral singer with the local symphony.


----------



## toffeechick64 (May 13, 2007)

im a customer service rep for commomwealth of pa aka cubicle dweller:kiss2:


----------



## QtPatooti (May 13, 2007)

Have you heard the song: My Cubicle?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 14, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> Have you heard the song: My Cubicle?





No, but your screen name puts Meatloaf in my head singing his song from Rocky Horror, lol.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've thought of that, being a lab worker. What do you need to get into that racket?
> 
> I work full time as a Switchboard operator at a law firm, a job I got 16 years ago starting as a temp. Part time I'm a choral singer with the local symphony.



You know something, I really don't know. I'd imagine a degree and/or education in the sciences. I work alongside men and women who have their doctorates in biochemistry, environmental science, physics, etc.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2007)

My job depends on who you talk to.
If you talk to my friends on the net. I am a glorified domino player. However according to my little box on the ginormous flow chart. I am the Office Manager/Customer Support Staff/Fleet Manager & Rental Specialist/and Access Control Specialist.

Does it pay more then glorified Domino player? lets just say the champion of the Rock/Paper/Scissor competition made more then what I net.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 14, 2007)

My paying job is an assistant store manger for a retail chain that specializes in home furnishings, gourmet food and wine.

I am also in charge of a short order diner and laundry mat. 

Full time husband and dad.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 14, 2007)

I'm a customer service representative for an airline. I deal with people all day every day, on my feet all day every day!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 15, 2007)

I'm a hitman. 















No...really...I am. 













Stop laughing, I'm serious!














*sigh*



Actually I work at a Pool shop that sells patio and pool supplies. I hate retail...


----------



## MissMirandaRae (May 15, 2007)

I am in car sales.

I have worked regular sales, internet, fleet and currently I am a special finance manager.

I work alot with people who are credit chalanged and need serious help to get a car.

fun fun fun.


----------



## curvluver (May 15, 2007)

I'm an analyst/programmer

Basically I go to companies, and analyse their current practices. I then write a document detailing how it could become more efficient (either through automation or changes in practice). If they could become more efficient through some sort of automation (this only hasn't happened a couple times for me), I then detail how it is to be designed, and then I create said system, implement and then train the users in it's use...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 15, 2007)

I'm a reference librarian.

No, I don't get to say "Shhhh!" very often.  

But I do get to interact with many cool people and look up neat stuff all the time.


Dennis


----------



## mybluice (May 15, 2007)

I'm a Systems Analyst for a major aircraft manufacturer. Currently I'm working on converting our entire computing system to a new one. I work with a specific group of users creating the processes they will use, testing software, developing training material and training the end users. Going to meeting after meeting after frigging meeting with upper management explaining to them why we have to do something a certain way :doh: . So basically I am at my desk, in a lab at a desk or in a conference room at a table all day long.


----------



## QtPatooti (May 15, 2007)

Blu! With what I have heard you say about your job, it is not only a day job, but a night job and a weekend job too


----------



## mybluice (May 15, 2007)

This is true....I am working 6 days a week, have been since March of 2006 and will be until probably May or June of 2008. The overnight stuff isn't very often, but when I do have to work them it is killer and the only thing that keeps me awake is the candy, pop and my coworker Christy....we get downright slap happy and laugh at anything after about 18 hours...lol.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2007)

I work in the banking industry as an items processor. I started out with the title of "proof operator", which meant I ran checks and deposits through a "proof machine". Now we do the same thing, but we run checks through a huge sort machine and then we balance deposits on the computer. This sounds easy, but it does involve problem solving skills, good memory, and an ability to adapt to the changes in the field. I am not on my feet all day long, but the job does require some standing and walking (when running the sorter). The only requirements for the job, at first, was being able to do 10-key by touch and to do this quickly and accurately and to be able to do light manual labor (lifting trays of work, handling bags filled with mail and work, etc.). My highest speed before we stopped using proof machines was 18,000 keystrokes per hour - and I was about average in the department. It is one of the best paying jobs in Abilene, however, the hours are not for everyone. I work Monday through Friday from Noon till 9:00 p.m. or later - if required. I work this job because of the pay and benefits, not because I am thrilled to be in the banking industry!  

~Punkin


----------



## GregW (May 16, 2007)

I get paid to have a dirty mind. And it has nothing to do with the adult film/magazine industry.

Regarding lab worker jobs, one could start as a technician with no formal training in the sciences, but pay and responsibility are usually proportional to education. I'd try to narrow it down to a specific type of work, if possible (e.g., medical, engineering, biochemical) and get at least a certificate or AS if you plan to stay in the field. Some positions involve a lot of physical activity - some don't. Anyone who would like more info is welcome to PM me.


----------



## johnny sack (May 16, 2007)

I am Oracle DBA for an investment bank. The work is hard, the hours are long, the job is unappreciated and the pay is good. Would like to be a blackjack dealer in my next life    :happy:


----------



## Deepfriedness (May 17, 2007)

I'm a freelance hack/homemaker (neither pay well lol). I'm surprised no-one has mentioned working from home yet. There isn't that much on the net about it which isn't a scam, but a trip to the local jobbie might help you out. I'm looking at home based data entry atm as a way to supplement my income, and it might be perfect if you don't want too much hassle (or like me, you aren't a "people person").

Even better if you're an anti-social, twisted and cynical individual (like me). Becoming a freelance hack is perfect. In a nutshell I get paid for putting bile and vitriol on paper, and you sure as hell don't need a degree for it... just an easy writing manner. Try it, seriously .


----------



## vaikman (May 17, 2007)

I´m a truckdriver The company I drive for deliver dirt, gravel, sand and such to whereever it´s needed lol. I love this job alot of night/weekend job too, but what the heck, I´m stull young and love what I do


----------



## tink977 (May 17, 2007)

I work fo an insurance company. Its as boring as hell, but pays decent. No degree required. I started working here right after high school and all through college. I do have a degree in education, but I stayed with the insurance thing.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 17, 2007)

I am a stay at home mom and my husband and i are in the works of starting our own business. (a business that uses our geeky abilities to it's advantage.) i also do webpage design on the side. (oh and the whole webmodel thing)


----------



## nickyuk (May 17, 2007)

running around all day after 2 kids, lol


----------



## petefa (Jun 23, 2007)

im a Flight Attendant,yes FA in more ways than one!.
i work for easyjet out of liverpool england.its a great job for me!.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD (Jun 23, 2007)

I work in the accounting/finance office of a distributor/manufacturer. I also do some customer service, editing, & trafficking when needed. It's kinda hard to define my job exactly, but generally, I'm a cubicle monkey.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Work for a major law firm. I am in front of a computer all day looking at electronic documents when I am not in meetings with partners, associates.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I am a territory manager for an importer of ceramic/porcelain tile & stone. When I'm not doing that, I am a partner in a professional wrestling school and promotion, and when I'm not doing that, I am my wife's photographer, and when I'm not doing that...............................


----------



## Ash (Jun 23, 2007)

I work in Admissions at a college.

But I may be changing that up very, very soon.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a registered nurse, working in a neonatal intensive care unit (NICU).

Though I've chosen to remain child-free, I dig workin' with and lovin' on the tiny peanuts.


----------



## merseylass (Jun 24, 2007)

I work in our newsagent's business near Liverpool, England. It is a lot of standing and I have days when it's not a "great" job....retirement isn't far off though....so I just about reckon I can hack it for another year or two!   

Our son (a big guy too) is working from home and amidst voluntary work he also works online for AQA (basically people text or phone in questions to a central control and these questions are farmed out to the AQA "researchers"). You can earn as much or as little as you like, choose your hours...the key is to be knowledgeable, a seeker of information, and quick on the old google search!  Also develops websites and does some writing. 

Jacquie


----------



## Shosh (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Big Belly, I am a Kiddy wrangler aka pre school teacher! I really do have a wonderful job. Children make the world go around.
BTW parents, your children come and tell us all the funny stuff that happens at home all the time! 
Susannah


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a Senior Technical Writer/Task Lead at a major defense contractor. I can't tell you exactly what I do. because it's a secret. I can't even tell Sandie anything about the project I'm working on - it's that secret.

I've been a technical writer for 24 years now. I love it!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 25, 2007)

I work for a record label.

I've been in the entertainment industry for almost 20 years. It rocks! I've worked my way from the bottom up...

I've done everything from pull orders to buy music for a large retail chain. Now I work for the coolest company crunching numbers and what not for digital sales and artist royalties.

Very cool and fun career.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

I run Food Operations for a Skilled Nursing Facility and run my own entertainment company that includes DJing, promoting, remixing and hype A LOT of hype!


----------



## BigBlueChickee (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in the food service business. Yes...good choice, eh? :eat1: I'm currently just waitressing, but have been a manager as well before. Its not exactly the most fat friendly profession, except for the perks when I was manager of getting to eat for free any time I wanted. Its all walking and standing. I've had to be on my feet some days for 15 hours without sitting down or anything. But, I still do it anyway. I'm trying to find a job that's not so tough of me now, actually. I have a bad knee due to an injury many years ago, and the constant standing on it for extended periods of time doesn't help it much. I'm been trying to make the transition into a more office oriented job as we speak. *fingers crossed*


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 25, 2007)

Ha, my job isn't a day job. It's late night job. I'm a custodial worker and I clean the child development center at Everett Naval Station.


----------



## marriednotdead (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey catalina where do you work? I to am nicu rn retied recently due to work injury love them premies the littler the better


----------



## Catalina (Jun 25, 2007)

(Marriednotdead, check your PM box, please.)

I dig the tiny ones, too - we've got a few who were a little over one pound at birth who have now been with us for nearly three months - but my favs are the 32-weekers, intubated for a short while then off, with UACs, UVCs and NGTs for eventual feedings. That's my NICU Niche. 

Catherine


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a software engineer. Working on on-line training software.


----------



## fatnerdygrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to school for medical laboratory technology. I've finished the requirements to graduate with an A.A.S degree as a medical laboratory technician, but I'm going on to get my B.S. in medical technology. This degree plus certificiation is geared towards working in a hospital lab, but many MT's go to work in other types of laboratories (like public health, etc). It's a good career to check out.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2007)

Airline customer service


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 27, 2007)

I have my own non-profit consulting business - do marketing, fundraising, executive director-type work for a variety of smaller charities.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 28, 2007)

I sniff luggage at the airport.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 28, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> I sniff luggage at the airport.



Lisa, it's your job they want, not your hobby dear.


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 28, 2007)

I herd electrons, lots of them, synchronized in different directions, measured by the nanosecond and kilojoule. (Ya really gotta watch out, they can gang up on you when you're not paying attention. They're small but they have big teeth.)


----------



## Isa (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a senior analyst that reviews incorrectly handled medical claims, reprocessing them as necessary. Of course the powers that be add additional duties as they see fit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

As of today, I am a Public Relations Assitant for the state.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> As of today, I am a Public Relations Assitant for the state.



Congrats, BBMe! So this means you'll need to shop around for work clothing, right?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh. Oh yes. Right away.  Starting with some cute shoes I saw yesterday!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> As of today, I am a Public Relations Assitant for the state.



Congratssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Congratssss!!!!!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm an advertising editor. I design print advertisements all day long. I really enjoy my job even though it's hectic at times - especially deadline! But I like that type of environment.

PS - congrats BBMe!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 29, 2007)

Im a lazy Goddess by day....Ohhhhhh and a lazy Goddess by night. Its NOT easy taking three naps a day!!! LOL

Ok this job was much needed after my 19 yrs of working for the State at a State Forensic Mental Hospital as a Benefits Officer/Staff Services Analyst. 
My 9 to 5 days are OVER!!! yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mango (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sales and Marketing for a Property Developer.

We sell the best condo's in all of Melbourne, Australia!

Presently looking for future projects & ventures overseas.

*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats BBME

As of today..I teach kindergarten...

woo hoo this will be my 4th year..hard to believe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Misty! This was a super-lucky day for both of us!  Congrats to you as well!

Sugar Magnolia - Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jun 30, 2007)

Stay at home mommy and wife...full-time Ebay business and I sell Avon on the side...I love my life!


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a full-time househusband/stay-at-home dad. Part-time, I work as a computer consultant, which means I read projects/programs people write and I search for errors and correct them.


----------



## boss351 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm 6'3" tall, 320 lbs. I'm trying to slim down, because I have arthritis, but I'm currently a barkeep at a resort. Not the most glamorous job, but I'm good at it and the money is great.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 30, 2007)

State-funded social revolutionary. I try to change society. I try to make life easier for fat people, and the state funds my efforts. I get to choose what types of activities I wish to engage in, what projects I wish to undertake, and hand in reports if and when I choose to hand them in.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 1, 2007)

I put 1s and 0s in the right order inside computers... :blink:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 1, 2007)

I have no day job, but at night I take care of two little people who happen to also be my nephews. And adorable.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I have no day job, but at night I take care of two little people who happen to also be my nephews. And adorable.



Awwww, you are so lucky!!! I used to take care of loads of little ones. Foster brothers, nieces and a nephew...omg I miss the love of children so much. They are so unconditional...they don't care how broke you are, how fat you are (although they are curious about it), the don't have the biases of adults. I miss being cuddled all the time and having little ones fight over who gets to sit on my lap. 

This is proof that auntie Donni's phone can work magic, lol. It's a terrible picture of me but I wanted to show off some "adopted" nieces and nephew (a friends kids)


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Awwww, you are so lucky!!! I used to take care of loads of little ones. Foster brothers, nieces and a nephew...omg I miss the love of children so much. They are so unconditional...they don't care how broke you are, how fat you are (although they are curious about it), the don't have the biases of adults. I miss being cuddled all the time and having little ones fight over who gets to sit on my lap.
> 
> This is proof that auntie Donni's phone can work magic, lol. It's a terrible picture of me but I wanted to show off some "adopted" nieces and nephew (a friends kids)



awwww ...so so cuuuuuuuuuuute..thanks for sharing honey :wubu:


----------

